

Ask HN: What are the best resources you have used to teach yourself mathematics? - xtc

I feel that my background in math isn't as strong and well-rounded as it should be, so I'm requesting some assistance from all of you. If you've used any sites, books, or listened to any important recorded lectures that you wish to share, please do so.<p>The obvious resources are Khan Academy and such, but I'm looking for things that might not be as distinct or popular.<p>Thanks!
======
khyryk
I recommend this book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Elementary-Approach-
Ideas-...](http://www.amazon.com/Mathematics-Elementary-Approach-Ideas-
Methods/dp/0195105192)

> Covering everything from natural numbers and the number system to
> geometrical constructions and projective geometry, from topology and
> calculus to matters of principle and the Continuum Hypothesis, this
> fascinating survey allows readers to delve into mathematics as an organic
> whole rather than an empty drill in problem solving.

I find the book to be a great introduction to topics that are (actually)
explored at the upper division level. The vast majority of what I've learned
from lower division mathematics courses was a list of methods rather than
understanding (which is understandable as it's really geared for engineers,
who arguably care more about results rather than a _deep_ understanding), with
the exception of linear algebra and perhaps calculus 1.

------
mion
Well, do you like math?

I think the first thing you need to do is actually learn to like math. If you
really enjoy doing math stuff, if you can see the beauty in it, then you can
learn it from the shittiest of sources. I used to suck at math in high school,
but after joining a prep course I started liking it and one year later I was
teaching it to other people.

Suppose a friend of yours wanted to learn how to code, but he keeps telling
you how he hates it. You can give him the best book on the XYZ language
written by the most awesome hacker in the world, show him some more friendly
resources like CodeSchool or whatever but it won't work. Have you ever heard
of a programmer who doesn't like to code?

My two cents!

